# My boys are ROCKING! :D



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Well I just got my puppy's collars today!!:biggrin: So all 3 of the boys FINALLY have Collar Mania collars! Here are the boys and their collars(Im waiting for her to get a few different options and then she is going to make Ducki-kitty a CM collar...and then all my babies will have the best collars in the world!) :biggrin1:

Leo(this was Rhett's collar but decided that it looks better on Leo since he has the blue eye!:wink










Rhett, he got the sushi print, Ive wanted this print for EVER...and decided that my baby needed it!:biggrin:










and last but not least
Brody, well he got froggies!:tinfoil3:










and here are the 3 collars together!:happy:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Those collars are very nice!
You are right- your boys are rocking!


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

Oh, I love the froggy one, I collect frogs. They look so good in their new collars.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Very cute!! 

They look very handsome in their new collars!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I love them ... they all look great


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Handsome doggies, and great looking collars! 
I have a serious collar-buying addiction. LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Thanks ya'll!!!:biggrin: 

Linsey, I also sooo have an addiction!!:happy:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Those are awesome!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i like the froggie one, too....i collect frogs....

but i think all the collars look very nice


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Very handsome!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Thank you guys!:biggrin:

And Re, Ive wanted a froggie collar for him for EVER, and then I got on CM and they have like 10 froggie patterns, I didnt know which to go with!:lol: I guess at least husband only had one that he thought was "Brody"!HAHA


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice! Such cute little doggies! Hey everyone: be jealous! I got to pet the crap out of the baby one a couple weeks ago! PUPPY!!!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Very nice! Such cute little doggies! Hey everyone: be jealous! I got to pet the crap out of the baby one a couple weeks ago! PUPPY!!!!!


HAHA, thank you Richelle!:biggrin1:

And boy did he LOVE all the attention that day!:lol: 

(Oh and Jesse said that if we bring your product again he wants to meet Ania! He loves GSDs, and I showed him a pic of her last night and he REALLY liked her!:biggrin


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Very nice! Such cute little doggies! Hey everyone: be jealous! I got to pet the crap out of the baby one a couple weeks ago! PUPPY!!!!!


That's all well and good...I just know that I have to, at some point, plant my face in to the neck of Leo. I heart Leo. He's so FRACKEN CUTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> That's all well and good...I just know that I have to, at some point, plant my face in to the neck of Leo. I heart Leo. He's so FRACKEN CUTE!!!!!!!!


AWEEE...I told him and he says "Thank you! I AM better looking then the pip-sqeak after all!" :tongue:


----------

